# Global Rally - Car Boot



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Just to remind all the attendees that we are having a car/motorhome boot sale running over the whole weekend. If you have anything to sell just bring it with you, preferably priced up, and display it outside you motorhome. It doesn't have to be motorhome related.

We still have space if anyone else would like to attend, just put your name on the list or PM myself or Jacquie (LadyJ)


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jen, we might have a few items to bring along, and hopefully pick up a bargain at the same time! :lol: 

Regards MnD


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Bump :roll: :roll:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*When*

What Weekend?
Where?

Trev


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

You been asleep Trev? :lol: :lol:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=88


----------

